# Pregnancy Symptoms After Miscarriage But Negative HPT



## Raavi

Hi All,

I just had a miscarriage at 5 weeks + 3 days on March 1st 2012. I got a faint positive on an HPT a few days before I miscarried but the lines got fainter and some spotting as the days progressed finally resulting in a miscarriage 4 days later. On March 3rd, my HCG levels had gone down to 10. I bled for 7 days until March 7th and had pregnancy symptoms until March 5th. Since I really want to get pregnant and have a 2012 baby my hubby and I started trying again on March 6th. On March 8th, my pregnancy symptoms started to return where my breasts were a little sore, some nausea, a little cramping. Since then my symptoms have become progressively stronger with morning sickness starting in the afternoons (just like my last 2 pregnancies), some cramping, strong sensitivty to smells, EXTREME exhaustion, frequent urination, LOTS and LOTS of creamy and slippery CM (started about a week ago), darkening and hardening of areolas, some bloating and increase in hunger. On March 15 and 16th I thought I was imagining a light pinkish tinge when I would wipe but then on March 17th I had more pinkish brownish discharge that lasted for about 4 to 6 hours but then stopped. I thought I had started my period because it felt like I was about to get my period. I thought it could have been implantation bleeding. I then took an HPT on March 21 and 22 which were both negative. I am still having a lot of nausea, CM (which is still creamy but more clear and stretchy now), peeing every hour or so, some soreness in the vaginal area and sensitivity to smells. I am still very exhausted like I could sleep for hours especially in the afternoon (this is exactly how I felt when I was pregnant a few weeks ago before I found out I was pregnant) and I am hungry like a half hour after I eat. Could I be pregnant although I got negative HPTs like 2 weeks after my symptoms have started? Has anyone experienced something similar to this? The baby I just lost was supposed to be born on my son's 3rd birthday so I am still very depressed about losing my baby. I'm afraid that if I am pregnant, it may end up in another miscarriage because my symptoms are so similar to my last pregnancy. Please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## MightyMom

I think you will just have to wait and see. Try testing in another week. If AF still does not come then test again in another week. Cycles are very irregular after a m/c so you may just take a little bit longer to see where this goes. Good luck! Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Raavi

Thanks MightyMom! I think I will test again on Sunday just to see if anything comes up (and to satisfy my POAS addiction!). After reading other threads I am not very hopeful that I conceived this cycle as much as I desired to be pregnant again. Just have to get through 2 more days before I can test again!!


----------



## TallieBeau

I'm so sorry 2 hear about ur loss. Ur symptoms do sound promising so I wud suggest if u still dnt get af in a week or so then mayb go 2 doctors 4 blood work.
I had a mc at 10 weeks in december n my hcg levels dropped very quickly within a few weeks were back to 0... Bt even so I still continued 2 feel sick until I got my first af 6 weeks after mc. Hoping u get ur BFP soon x x x x


----------



## Raavi

Thanks, TallieBeau! I will test again on Sunday and if it's negative and AF doesn't show I will see my doctor towards the end of next week. I hate this waiting game.....I'm obsessed with getting pregnant and can't think of anything else! Good luck to you :)


----------



## CherylC3

Raavi hope it is a bfp im also obsessed with falling pregnant again i cant believe how it has taken over my life i dont think of anything else im just dyin to O so i can get onto my 2WW...x


----------



## Raavi

Awww....you'll get there CherylC3....who knows you might already be pregnant!!!

I keep thinking that maybe my symptoms are in my mind and I'm just making them up because I so want to be pregnant. But I noticed that I still have waves of nausea that come and go, everytime I smell the new car smell or perfume or anything sweet my stomach just turns, I've still had burning sensations and sharp pains in my breasts today, a bitter metallic taste in my mouth, and feel like I have so much CM that I need to go wipe (sorry TMI!) like every hour. I had a few twinges in my ovaries today but I have been having these every few days since day 4. I don't know what's going on!! I totally feel pregnant!


----------



## CherylC3

aw i kno its just so confusing everyones different after a mc i defo kno im not pregnant its too soon just hoping to o soon... how far into ur cycle are u are u able to do a test yet???


----------



## Raavi

My periods have been quite irregular. My doc did a 21 and 28 day progesterone test during my Jan cycle and it appeared that I ovulated after day 21. However, in February I conceived between days 15 and 17. When I was pregnant with my son I ovulated really late in my cycle like day 24 or 25. I should probably try using OPKs for my next cycle if I'm not pregnant now. I wasn't sure how this cycle was going to turn out so I didn't bother tracking ovulation other than going by physical symptoms and CM. I couldn't help taking two HPTs on the 21st and 22nd of March which turned out negative. I will take another HPT on Sunday morning. It might still be too early depending on when I may have conceived if I did. 

Hope you get that positive OPK soon!


----------



## TallieBeau

I'm praying will all hear good news soon. It's horrible just waiting... Keep us all updated huni x x x


----------



## CherylC3

still a neg opk but convinced i am o the now cos of twinges and lots of cm.... im still only day 16 so maybe tomoro well im hoping by next sat i will hav my +opk cos tht will be cd23...xx


----------



## Raavi

I will for sure!

The intensity of my symptoms has decreased since yesterday afternoon. I have bouts of nausea that come and go (nothing like it was a few days ago when I was sick all afternoon and through the night) and my sensitivity to various odours has also decreased. However, I have become extremely bloated and still feeling like alot of CM, still exhausted, breast tenderness still there and areolas are dark, hard and feel oily. It's strange that I had all of these symptoms during the last time I was pregnant. Even the morning sickness and smell sensitivity disappearing for a few days which makes me a little worried. If I am pregnant this could end up in another miscarriage because my symptoms are so similar to the last pregnancy :(

I think I will try to wait until Monday to test. How are you gals holding up?


----------



## Raavi

CherylC3 and Tallibeau, you have such a positive attitude about this.....very impressive! Your optimism is giving me strength....I hope we all get our rainbows this cycle! Good luck :)


----------



## TallieBeau

Hi Raavi! Try 2 stay positive, ur still having some symptoms n not had af yet! With my son I had no symptoms at all, and didn't feel him move until 23 weeks as his placenta was on the front, yet i know some have lots of symptoms n every pregnancy is different!
I had my mc at 10 weeks on 6th Dec. Then had af 6 weeks later. My next cycle was 29 days so thought I was getting more regular. Bt my last af was 14th Feb and no sign of her yet. Currently on cycle day 40... Took some hpt last Monday by BFN so not sure what's going on, just feeling very tired bt no other symptoms. Bit crampy sometimes!
Either just want af 2 come or even better a BFP = ( x x x


----------



## Raavi

Tallibeau, it must have been terrible to lose your little precious at 10 weeks....I feel for you and your loss. Just so that you know "crampy" and tired are good symptoms! Both times I was pregnant were the only times I specifically described myself as feeling "crampy" and that's what made me test both times and lead me to my BFPs with my son and my last pregnancy.....actually with my son crampy, tired and an upset stomach were the only symptoms I had with him before I tested positive ....so if you feel crampy and tired I would take another test!! Good luck :) 

Last night I was at a baby shower for one of my relatives....there was another relative who had also announced she was pregnant. I couldn't help thinking that I would be 8 to 9 weeks along if I hadn't lost my baby :( .....and to make matters worse I was sooo bloated yesterday (with other symptoms disappearing) that I was wearing a lose fitting shirt but a little bump was showing from under my shirt. Everyone was looking at my tummy as much as I tried to suck it in, I think everyone thought I was pregnant. I felt so sad. Oh and before the baby shower, I had to take my son on a playdate. Since I haven't told anyone other than my hubby and my mom that I had a miscarriage i hadn't told my friends. My friend looked at me and a little later she just casually asked "Do you have any news for me?" I was just like "Ahhhhh.....not yet (fake laugh)". I really wish for a BFP tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Raavi

Just took an HPT and it's negative :(((((

My nausea has returned. I've been feeling nauseated all evening and so far into the night. My stomach feels very swollen and bloated and breasts are sore. All other symptoms are still present. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## Raavi

And I'm starving :(


----------



## TallieBeau

Oh Raavi! I'm so sorry with how ur feeling. Its so hard when everywhere we look there are pregnant people n even some not deserving mothers ( sorry I know that's mean) 
I started af today so feeling a little down. Really thought this mite b it, wud b 6 weeks since last af tomorrow = ( 
I've decided 2 get some OPK's so at least I know when I'm ovulating. 
I really hope u get a bfp soon
= ( I'm sad today bt thinking of you still x x x x


----------



## Raavi

Awww thanks Tallibeau.......I'm so sorry to hear you didnt get your BFP but the bright side is that you can start fresh this month. If I get AF I will invest in some OPKs as well. I hope you get a BFP in April! Sending lots of baby dust your way :) 

I was so happy when nausea came back last evening and I was convinced I would get a BFP cause I feel so pregnant. Sucks to have to feel this way and still get a BFN. My symptoms are stronger than they were before my miscarriage. Don't know what's going on!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw girlies let's hope April is our month for bfps....xxx


----------



## Raavi

Yeah, that's what I'm starting to think too CherylC3....maybe April will be our month.


----------



## hstrauss

I know how you feel. I found out i was pregnant March 18,2012 and miscarried on March 23,2012. The doctor in the ER was guessing i was about 2 months. When i had the miscarriage my HCG levels were 21,a week later they were negative. My boyfriend and i had unprotected sex before i miscarried and once after. I still haven't gotten a period, but my breasts are tender,i am sleeping more than normal, im eating a lot more, and i keep having twinges in my stomach. Two HPT were negative but i am going to test again in a week or two


----------



## CherylC3

Aw so sorry for ur loss :hugs: I didn't ovulate till cd34 after my mc and my usual is cd11 so I'm in the 2ww and waiting to test at the weekend. It is so hard I mc 9th march and I still hav gd days and bad days it's awful it happens to the best of us :(


----------



## KyO

My husband and I have been TTC for a long time now almost 5 years. The 27 of Nov. I fpund out I was 5 wks pg. on the 29 of Nov. I miscarried. I bled from 11/29-12/04. It is now exactly 4 wks since I miscarried and about a wk ago I started having pg symptoms again, but have yet had a period since I miscarried. Could I have gotten pg again or is it all on my head? Can someone please explain this to me?

PS. I am obsessed with getting pg. I took a HPT today and came bck negative. I am so confused.:nope: before I found out I was pg my periods came ever 23-25 days.


----------

